# Ironall black line vs blue back comparison



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So I ordered the Ironall paper, 25 sheets and got the blue backed stuff. I liked the paper and it performed well with printing and pressing. So I ordered 200 more sheets and when I open the box to print some transfers I have the black line stuff.  

I figured I would give it a try. Right away I could see the black line stuff is not as heavy as the blue back. It also has flakes on every sheet and the carrier is flaked off around the edges. 

I found that I needed to 'dust' each sheet prior to printing. I didn't like this because I could miss some flakes that would then fall off the paper after printing leaving a 'hole' in my pressing. 

Next I noticed the 'flake factor' when trimming was very high. This created new flakes that could get on my transfer which would again leave 'holes' in my design. So I had to dust each printed and trimmed sheet.

Then I had to be careful not to dust too hard otherwise I would cause the carrier with printing to come right off. 

Finally, while printing, the black line on the back of the paper would transfer to the heating platen and then press onto the next shirt very faintly.  So I started using a sheet of baking paper on top of the black line stuff so it didn't transfer and a teflon sheet for prepressing to remove the moisture. 

The overall results on the good prints were similar between the two papers so I can't complain there. I did loose 4 prints out of 12 because of the flake factor. I will give a little more care but I will also give New Milford a chance to make it up to me. 

Overall the paper is really good on white shirts and I am pretty happy with it. At $1 per sheet I really don't like loosing 25% of my prints but I have learned a few things with this paper so I should be ok.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

binki said:


> So I ordered the Ironall paper, 25 sheets and got the blue backed stuff. I liked the paper and it performed well with printing and pressing. So I ordered 200 more sheets and when I open the box to print some transfers I have the black line stuff.
> 
> I figured I would give it a try. Right away I could see the black line stuff is not as heavy as the blue back. It also has flakes on every sheet and the carrier is flaked off around the edges.
> 
> ...


Wow Fred.. that is a lot.. I just knocked out 55 tees and had 10 sheets with black line and the rest were blue backed.. results... every single one of them cam out great. I did not have a flaking issue even though I had some flakes they were very few. I was happy with the results. By the way here are 2 onesies I did for a new client that is a cartoonest: hippoworld.com These were don a a natura AA onesies.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Lou. 

I think my failure rate was more inexperience with the black line paper than anything. 

I am just being more careful with the black line paper. The end results on the good prints are identical to the blue paper. I just had to spend more time with them. 

One thing I did notice was putting *HEAVY* pressure yielded great results. If I press t-shirts with the right pressure and then switch to polo's that I fit over the platen, I notice that I need to give the pressure knob a little twist to make up for the loss in thickness from the other side of the shirt. 

I would post pics but my wife has the camera at an event this weekend. I saved the bad prints so I can take some pics and send them to NM. 

Anyway, I am very pleased with the overall results. The shirts came out great except for a few spots where the flakes were. 

I have learned to cut 'down wind' of the image to keep the flakes off the paper


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I might haved missed this somewhere, what is the difference between the "Blueback" and "Blacklined". When I ordered the Ironall, I got the Blueback one.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

binki said:


> So I ordered the Ironall paper, 25 sheets and got the blue backed stuff. I liked the paper and it performed well with printing and pressing. So I ordered 200 more sheets and when I open the box to print some transfers I have the black line stuff.
> 
> It also has flakes on every sheet and the carrier is flaked off around the edges.


Same problem I've reported on with the grey / black line.



> I found that I needed to 'dust' each sheet prior to printing. I didn't like this because I could miss some flakes that would then fall off the paper after printing leaving a 'hole' in my pressing.


Ditto!!



> Next I noticed the 'flake factor' when trimming was very high. This created new flakes that could get on my transfer which would again leave 'holes' in my design. So I had to dust each printed and trimmed sheet.


Yep!!



> Then I had to be careful not to dust too hard otherwise I would cause the carrier with printing to come right off.


Same experience here....



> Finally, while printing, the black line on the back of the paper would transfer to the heating platen and then press onto the next shirt very faintly.  So I started using a sheet of baking paper on top of the black line stuff so it didn't transfer and a teflon sheet for prepressing to remove the moisture.


I didn't notice this but I usually use a teflon sheet anyway....



> The overall results on the good prints were similar between the two papers so I can't complain there. I did loose 4 prints out of 12 because of the flake factor. I will give a little more care but I will also give New Milford a chance to make it up to me.


Yep...when it worked out...it was fine. New Milford did replace my paper for free so give them a call and ask for the blue backed. They are aware of the issue.



> Overall the paper is really good on white shirts and I am pretty happy with it. At $1 per sheet I really don't like loosing 25% of my prints but I have learned a few things with this paper so I should be ok.[/


That is the exact percentage (25%) that I reported losing with the same paper.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

NewMilford has notified me that they made a mistake after I asked them about this. They have offered to replace the paper if I send the black line paper back. That is enough to satisfy me.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

binki said:


> Finally, while printing, the black line on the back of the paper would transfer to the heating platen and then press onto the next shirt very faintly.  So I started using a sheet of baking paper on top of the black line stuff so it didn't transfer and a teflon sheet for prepressing to remove the moisture.


Our Graphic Designer just had this happen to him today. We ran out of the blue backed paper and had to go back to the black / grey lined paper. He didn't use the teflon sheet and had the line transfer to the next onsie he did.

When he told me what happened, I remembered this post right away!!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

binki said:


> NewMilford has notified me that they made a mistake after I asked them about this. They have offered to replace the paper if I send the black line paper back. That is enough to satisfy me.


Same with me...they replace mine very quickly. Except the first time they sent out the same paper (by accident) but were very apologetic about it and did get me the right paper. We are only human afterall!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

prometheus said:


> I might haved missed this somewhere, what is the difference between the "Blueback" and "Blacklined". When I ordered the Ironall, I got the Blueback one.


The bluebacked paper is the latest and "greatest" version of this paper. Much of the last version (black / grey line) had problems as described in this thread. I don't know if I can say all but there did seem to be a problem with this batch of paper.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

do you still trim around the image/s? sir badalou ,did you cut around the two printing that you made (hippoworld) ?
i bought 50 sheets of everlast papers from coastalbusiness but i have not try it yet. 
thanks guys!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

yes I did a lot of trimming. I always do with Iron all as I want as little of the paper not printed as I can get. I get as close as 1/8th. "Sir badalou" Have I been knighted?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I got an email about the shipping today so I guess they shipped it without me sending the old stuff back right away. 

I have been making designs that are easily trimmed at 1/8th. For ones that are not so easy I do leave a little more on it with the flakey paper but the blue backed paper seemed real resilient to cutting.


----------



## firstbornonly (Dec 26, 2006)

I had similar questions about this iron all transfer paper but u all answered tha bulk of them....however I have some more inqueries.
I'm use to using opaque paper n it feels a little more hard 2 tha touch. it will last upon repeated washes but I believe others suggested this iron all because of a softer feel. that's what I'm aiming for. something that blends n with tha fabric or close to it... I also have been spoiled by peeling tha backing off of my paper when it comes time to press n placing tha image down n presto chango....finished. it seems like when I try tha hot peel my image usually comes up wit it n some aspect. so my qustion is ...is this paper cold or hot n what could I b doing wrong? 
thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

firstbornonly said:


> I had similar questions about this iron all transfer paper but u all answered tha bulk of them....however I have some more inqueries.
> I'm use to using opaque paper n it feels a little more hard 2 tha touch. it will last upon repeated washes but I believe others suggested this iron all because of a softer feel. that's what I'm aiming for. something that blends n with tha fabric or close to it... I also have been spoiled by peeling tha backing off of my paper when it comes time to press n placing tha image down n presto chango....finished. it seems like when I try tha hot peel my image usually comes up wit it n some aspect. so my qustion is ...is this paper cold or hot n what could I b doing wrong?
> thanks


It's a hot peel. Real quick. You mentioned "opaque", you do know that Ironall is just for White/Light colored shirts?


----------



## firstbornonly (Dec 26, 2006)

i thought that iron all meant that it could go on both color n whites


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

firstbornonly said:


> i thought that iron all meant that it could go on both color n whites


No it is just the name that New Milford gave it. each company has their own name for the paper.. Why??? can anyone tell me.. if a car lot sold a ford and a lot down the street sells a ford they don't call it dorf.. (Ford spelled backwards for those that did not get it.)Sure would be a lot easier for us.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> .. Why??? can anyone tell me.. if a car lot sold a ford and a lot down the street sells a ford they don't call it dorf..


I enjoy my Dorf-150 very much thank you.

It is probably the same reason that a printer at Best Buy and the same one at CompUSA have a slightly different model number so you can't use their price match guarantee because it is not the 'exact' same model even though it is. 

So, I will now be selling T's plus that are different than the normal T because of the name.


----------



## Retroshirts7 (Jun 20, 2012)

binki said:


> So I ordered the Ironall paper, 25 sheets and got the blue backed stuff. I liked the paper and it performed well with printing and pressing. So I ordered 200 more sheets and when I open the box to print some transfers I have the black line stuff.
> 
> I figured I would give it a try. Right away I could see the black line stuff is not as heavy as the blue back. It also has flakes on every sheet and the carrier is flaked off around the edges.
> 
> ...






Hey I started my T-shirt business as well, but the transfer paper i buy is just not cutting it, I use the Avery paper, and it end up leaving like a white visible background on the t-shirts. I try one sheet of the blue background paper and it was great, but i dont know where to order from and i was wondering if you could help me................


----------



## Retroshirts7 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a website to order the blue background transfer paper


----------

